# National Event 2005 on Audi.co.uk



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Finally made it onto the Audi.co.uk website!!!! 8)

This is a major step forward for the TTOC as we are the only Audi Club to have a presence on the Audi site. 

This hopefully will become a permanent fixture after the success of the National Event this coming weekend. :wink:

Don't forget you can still book your tickets @ www.hmctickets.ttoc.co.uk

Look forward to seeing you all there!!!!


----------

